# Use of a red/green dot scope (sight) for hunting waterfowl



## bradcrisco (Feb 24, 2010)

As I was shotgun hunting deer this weekend, I was thinking....Has anyone tried or thought of trying to use a red dot scope(sight) for hunting waterfowl? Would it be worth a shot? Any thoughts?


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

be similar prolly to burris's speed bead. Havent held one of those in person yet, but would be interesting fer sure.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

you aim a rifle and point a shotgun, save the money on the red dot and spend a day shooting sporting clays.


----------



## cornfieldbill (Nov 26, 2010)

Will hunting turkeys last spring some geese went over ,So I pull up and put the red dot on them just to see if I could .I have a 30 BSA red dot on my x3 .So this fall I try it on geese .Ya it work never try it on ducks ???? :sniper:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

WOW is all i even have to say about this. you do not aim a shot gun you put it on your shoulder and shoot it in instinctevly not use a scope. this is waterfowling not deer/turkey hunting


----------



## bradcrisco (Feb 24, 2010)

Easy there killer. Simply a question that I thought about while sitting on stand while not seeing deer among the dozen other thoughts.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well if all your ideas are this ridicoulous i suggest you quit thinking


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

carp_killer said:


> well if all your ideas are this ridicoulous i suggest you quit thinking


Well its good to see the closed minded, over opinionated yet uninformed, rude and ignorant guys are here who can think they can call someone ridiculous without the possibility of maybe looking at the topic with an open mind. I have a weaver qwik point on my benelli sbe II that sat atop my 835 since I purchased it back about 20 years ago. Found out almost by accident that it made one incredible wingshooting SIGHT that allowed me to, with both eyes open, lay a bright orange dot ahead of a dove or a duck or a goose and drop em like a bad habit! While having been discontinued since the late 80's, it is a wonderfull sight and even though I am still a more than capable wing shooter without it, I love how it works and how it can make a novice shooter shoot better and a skilled shooter even better. Burris now makes the speed bead. A tiny red dot sight, based on the consept of a bright dot superimposed in space allowing the shooter to aquire tagets fast and adjust for point of impact should your shotgun not hit where you're aiming it. My sbe II shoots a whopping 10" high at 25 yards and guess what?...the qwik point ERASES that issue! I think its wrong to blast someone when you obviously haven't looked past the end of your nose...seeing as you were obviously too busy looking down at an honest question, rather than to give constructive input. But hey. You're a supporting member so who am I to judge? oke:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i did give instructive input. its a stupid idea. remove the sights from a shotgun and you should still be able to hit a bird without a problem. point swing pull the trigger keep swinging bird dies. not to difficult of a concept


----------



## bradcrisco (Feb 24, 2010)

Can you guess what I'm thinking now?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

that you should listen to me


----------



## bradcrisco (Feb 24, 2010)

It does have to do with you.

Thanks DSM and cornfield bill for the input. As I said in the opening question, just wondered if ANYONE had ever tried it or thought of trying. Pretty simple question.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I thought of trying myself. But then I thought more about it.

The pro's: you can gain a point of aim like mentioned above. Just like you do if you are shooting at a running deer (people don't go off this because a good shooter can hit a running deer it is just like waterfowl with a slug....aim, swing, shoot, follow thru....this is for 100 yards or closer shots). You put the dot ahead of the target and pull. I thought this could help me. But then I thought about the con's.

Con's : Added weight, Bulkiness of the gun (popping out of a lay out blind), shine off the scope (camo or hiding issues), keeping the optics clean (mud, dirt, stubble debris, etc), Getting the scope wet (bottom of duck boat or blind, etc). I figured I would just spend the $$ on some clays and practice more.

But I could see how it could be used.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Actually the burris speed bead is for lack of a better word...TINY! About half the size of a pack of ciggarettes and sits behind the reciever, in between the stock and the rear of the reciever well ahead of your thumb so you won't give yourself a nice shiner  even with hard recoiling magnum loads. I've sold quite a few of them and while OBVIOUSLY not for everyone, they are almost beautifull in the concept. Tiny, always in line with your eye, accurate and allowing for adjustment of point of impact issues...just plain neat. Seeing as how far back it sits on the gun and how low profile it is, catching on layout doors and/or flaring birds to shine is virtually a non issue! Sure, they're a bit expensive, around 250 bucks or so, but if it works for you then I think its an excellent investment, don't you? And once again for those closed minded individualls who think that their "opinion" should be the end all, be all...you'll get a lot farther in life with an OPEN mind rather than with blinders on. :shake:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I remember selling them when I worked in a sport shop. The new Burris is light years ahead of that old type that had a red dot with a black background. You had to shoot with booth eyes open because you could not see through that old one dsm talked about.

Actually I think they would be a good learning tool even if you are going to shoot instinctive. Learning to shoot instinctive would take less time. Often when learning you don't know if your shooting in front, behind, high etc. The red dot would get rid of that second guessing yourself. Many of today's technology advancements can be used to learn even though you don't plan on using them as you become proficient. As an example while shooting geese one day I started using my laser rangefinder that I use for predator hunting. I would guess many of you have been with a group of people and the guy on your left says they are in range, and the guy on your right will say they are 200 yards up. The laser settles those arguments. 
When hunting cranes one day two of my friends were on the flight line a mile from the roost. After the tenth or so flock I walked down and asked them why they were not shooting any. One guy (my work supervisor actually) said they are 100 yards up. As we talked a flock came over and I knocked down two. Those two guys looked at each other in complete disbelief.


----------



## bradcrisco (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys, positive and negative. 
Well, after gun deer season last weekend, I took my red dot off as I switched barrels. Got out yesterday afternoon, and shot fine without the sight. Actually, me and another guy limited out in 2 hours. Geese overhead for pretty much 2 hours. Again thanks for the input. :beer:


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

i have 2 12 ga and thompson 44/410 with them on the work cool, i have a dot on my 3.5 maverick cheap mossberg that they dont make any more in 3.5 and the dot works good, i use the 44 mm also use a 5 light hat lite that uses the same size dbatteries as a back up, only draw back is hunting in the rain, it will speed up your target aquizition bu a couple of seconds, bob


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

Have done it works fine, except for bad weather, water on the scopes screw up the view, kinda like driving with no wipers, bob :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

When you are shooting a shotgun you shouldn't even be looking at a bead or sight inless you are shooting at a target on the ground. In the air it is all about swinging through the target and muscle memory. Engage a target, swing through, and squeeze the trigger. I can't even think about the last time I even noticed a bead on my gun. If your having a hard time picking up targets and finishing your shots. You just need to shoot more. If I have a bad day the first thing I do is have someone grab a hand full of spent shotgun shells and toss them for me until I start smoking them every shot. Practice, practice, practice is what makes you a good shot. And this also goes with shooting from diffrent positions shooting from your butt out of a lay out is diffrent then standing at a trap range on a slab of concrete. I have guys come goose hunting with me a couple times a year that are top in their leages in the summer, then when they get in the blind and try shooting birds they cant touch them. If your hunting from a boat practice from a boat, if your hunting in waders then practice in them, If you hunt out of lay outs or even on a bucket practice those diffrent positions. It will make all the differance in the world.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

For the novice or occasional shooter they may have some value as they help to teach consistant form but for a seasoned shooter they are probably more of an incumberance. Every gadget that you add to a gun is more potential for malfunction. Shotguns are really quite simple. Look down the top of the barrel and pull the trigger. A bead is not really even necessary and as mentioned once you have a fair amount of shooting under your belt you don't notice it anyway. Keep in mind that the closer the sight to the eye the more it limits periferal vision. That may not seem like a big issue but it can be........


----------

